# If you could have a sheath, would you?



## Brallion (Sep 5, 2008)

I was thinking of ways the human body would have to be changed to make it anthro: hooves/paws instead of feet, muzzle and snout for your face, fur all over, etc. It made me wonderâ€¦ Hereâ€™s a hypothetical game for you:
This one is really for the guysâ€”If you could have a sheath surgically added to your body (to contain your penis like a dog or horse)â€¦ would you have it done? Cost is no concern; somehow you get your insurance to cover it. It would probably turn heads in the locker room. Would you still do it? What if the doctor says, sure I can do that for you, but youâ€™ll have to be circumcised first, because an animalâ€™s sheath takes place of his foreskin. What about then?

My answer: I would like to have a horseâ€™s sheath, because I think it would be really sexy. I donâ€™t think I would actually have it done for two reasons: I would be too worried about what people in the locker room would think, and second, Iâ€™ve very hesitant when it comes to body modifications. If it was a common thing to have done and people in the locker room wouldnâ€™t think anything of it (like a tattoo), Iâ€™d consider having it done for sure. The circumcision thing wouldnâ€™t bother me, because Iâ€™m already circumcised.


----------



## Azure (Sep 5, 2008)

I wish I had a sheath...for a sword, that is.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 5, 2008)

Thats not my style, I'm not sure if I really like how I am now but I don't think that I would get any modifications put on me but thats just me.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 5, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I wish I had a sheath...for a sword, that is.


 
Screw the sheath, I want the sword so I can make stupid poses and look badass at the same time^^


----------



## Tycho (Sep 5, 2008)

only on a furry forum....


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Sep 5, 2008)

Nope!
Even if I had a penis.
=D


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 5, 2008)

Personally I think that both sheaths and foreskins are *disgusting*. So no, I would never want one.


----------



## Kimmerset (Sep 5, 2008)

Don't be hatin' the foreskin.


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Sep 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Personally I think that both sheaths and foreskins are *disgusting*. So no, I would never want one.


Foreskin looks cool!
=o


----------



## Tycho (Sep 5, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> Don't be hatin' the foreskin.



Some claim it "enhances the pleasure of sex".  Whatever.  Some of us didn't get a choice in the matter of keeping it or not, anyway.


----------



## Azure (Sep 5, 2008)

Two words about foreskins:

1. Smegma
2. Anteater


----------



## Kimmerset (Sep 5, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Some claim it "enhances the pleasure of sex".  Whatever.  Some of us didn't get a choice in the matter of keeping it or not, anyway.



Umm, I really wouldn't know.  I can't compare it to not having a foreskin.

Azure: Not if you shower everyday (though I realize that's probably some sort of problem 'round here. )

Anteater... I could only guess.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 5, 2008)

Lillie Charllotte said:


> Foreskin looks cool!
> =o



I've seen nice drawings of it. Ever seen some photos of one? Of guys that aren't professional pron stars? Most of them are absolutely hideous.



Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Some claim it "enhances the pleasure of sex".  Whatever.  Some of us didn't get a choice in the matter of keeping it or not, anyway.



There's no proof of that, although the idea is that since the glans isn't in constant contact with your clothes/whatever, it will be more sensitive when it is touched.

It does, however, increase stimulation for your partner, as when the foreskin rolls back it creates a sort of ridge.



AzurePhoenix said:


> Two words about foreskins:
> 
> 1. Smegma
> 2. Anteater



That's mostly only an issue in children or people that are just too lazy to clean themselves properly.

Also, oh god, I can't unsee it.



Kimmerset said:


> Umm, I really wouldn't know.  I can't compare it to not having a foreskin.



Kimmerset has a foreskin?


----------



## Takun (Sep 5, 2008)

Hells yeah, then it's like fucking Christmas.  I WONDER WHAT'S IN THE PACKAGE?!?!? I HOPE IT'S BIG.


----------



## Azure (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh u.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 5, 2008)

> 1. Smegma
> 2. Anteater


 
Schmuck
Banana Dick

Sorry, I don't have problems with foreskins. However, coming from a family of females, it was pretty routine to here a dick or vagina joke. I was kind of the sexual outsider of the family. lol


----------



## Monak (Sep 5, 2008)

and if you have a big dick and a tight foreskin its like a jack in the box when you get an erection.  Hours of comical amusement.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 5, 2008)

Monak said:


> and if you have a big dick and a tight foreskin its like a jack in the box when you get an erection.  Hours of comical amusement.



Actually, if your foreskin is too tight, it won't pull back over the head of the penis during erection and instead constrict around it. Not very pleasant, and it means that you'll have to be circumcised. Yeah, post puberty.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Sep 5, 2008)

Don't care if I have one... other people, why not?


----------



## Arc (Sep 5, 2008)

...I can't find words to describe what I feel, when I see this thread.

Also: no.


----------



## Shouden (Sep 5, 2008)

no. Then it takes to long to get out. I mean, when she's in the mood for some lovin' I don't want to waste time trying to get it out of a "sheath". And that's one more thing to make sure you clean.


----------



## ToeClaws (Sep 5, 2008)

Other: I would say yes only if they could convert the rest of me too.  A human with a nice equine sheath would look about as stupid as a equine with a human saggy thing.  Would rather have a complete conversion done.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 5, 2008)

^ This.


----------



## ADF (Sep 5, 2008)

A human with a sheath would be a rejected freak among society, relationships would never get past the bedroom because they would be too freaked out.

Only way it would be acceptable is if it was a common thing for the species.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 5, 2008)

Anyone who clicks yes will likely never get laid anyway so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 5, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> Anyone who clicks yes will likely never get laid anyway so it doesn't really matter.



Mostly this, also how would you piss, seeing as you're a biped?


----------



## Alblaka (Sep 5, 2008)

1. How much treads of this kind we have up to now?

2. WTH is a sheath?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 5, 2008)

No.  Plain and simple.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 5, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> Anyone who clicks yes will likely never get laid anyway so it doesn't really matter.



Thank you so much.



Shark_the_raptor said:


> No.  Plain and simple.



What if you could wear you gooblies on the inside like a lizard?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> What if you could wear you gooblies on the inside like a lizard?



Urgh, maybe.  >.-.>


----------



## Takun (Sep 5, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> Anyone who clicks yes will likely never get laid anyway so it doesn't really matter.





David M. Awesome said:


> Thank you so much.



;_; really?


----------



## Midi Bear (Sep 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> foreskins are *disgusting*.


Finally! So refreshing to find someone who thinks the same on this matter.

As for the sheath.. no way. Because apart from everything else, peeing would be fucking awkward. I mean.. the doohicky must be erect to be out of the sheath so you can just aim, but there's the matter that it's erect and you therefore cannot pee anyway. And if it's not erect, it'll be in the sheath, which means you'll pee upwards. So basically, it makes aim impossible when it comes to peeing. Unless I'm wrong about it only coming out when erect. But even if I am, it'd still be a no.


----------



## Jonnaius (Sep 5, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> Finally! So refreshing to find someone who thinks the same on this matter.



Whats wrong with foreskins?

I'm kinda glad i got to keep mine....


----------



## Monak (Sep 5, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> Finally! So refreshing to find someone who thinks the same on this matter.
> 
> As for the sheath.. no way. Because apart from everything else, peeing would be fucking awkward. I mean.. the doohicky must be erect to be out of the sheath so you can just aim, but there's the matter that it's erect and you therefore cannot pee anyway. And if it's not erect, it'll be in the sheath, which means you'll pee upwards. So basically, it makes aim impossible when it comes to peeing. Unless I'm wrong about it only coming out when erect. But even if I am, it'd still be a no.



If you can pee when you have an erection there is something wrong with your plumbing.


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 5, 2008)

OH HELL YES, sry but a sheath is so freaking hot.. and i have very dirty thoughts so fuck yah x3


----------



## darkdy50 (Sep 5, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> OH HELL YES, sry but a sheath is so freaking hot.. and i have very dirty thoughts so fuck yah x3


ya brother, sheath in a heart beat


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 5, 2008)

and about the peeing thing i dont give a shit, ill go pee outside if i have to like a dog x3.... i did it before just for the hell of it its not too bad XD


----------



## darkdy50 (Sep 5, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> and about the peeing thing i dont give a shit, ill go pee outside if i have to like a dog x3.... i did it before just for the hell of it its not too bad XD


helps trees grow


----------



## Not A Fox (Sep 5, 2008)

EVERYONE WHO WANTS A SHEATH IRL:

TAPE YOUR DICK TO YOUR WAIST

GO TO THE BATHROOM

AND TRY TO PISS

MORE THAN LIKELY UNLESS YOUR FAT YOU'LL GET HIT IN THE FACE WITH YOUR OWN FUCKING PISS

NOW ASK YOURSELF:

DO YOU STILL WANT A SHEATH IRL?


----------



## darkdy50 (Sep 5, 2008)

NAFFY said:


> EVERYONE WHO WANTS A SHEATH IRL:
> 
> TAPE YOUR DICK TO YOUR WAIST
> 
> ...


yes


----------



## DanFox (Sep 5, 2008)

NAFFY said:


> EVERYONE WHO WANTS A SHEATH IRL:
> 
> TAPE YOUR DICK TO YOUR WAIST
> 
> ...




*Tries not to laugh at that image*


----------



## X (Sep 5, 2008)

if you had to take a leak, you would have to get on your hands and knees and lift one leg, just like a dog.


----------



## Takun (Sep 5, 2008)

NAFFY said:


> EVERYONE WHO WANTS A SHEATH IRL:
> 
> TAPE YOUR DICK TO YOUR WAIST
> 
> ...



UNF, HAWT D00D.  COVERED IN MY OWN SCENT. THEN I COULD RUN UP AND START HUMPING LEGS.


UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNFFFFFFF


----------



## Tycho (Sep 5, 2008)

Monak said:


> If you can pee when you have an erection there is something wrong with your plumbing.



wat.


----------



## darkdy50 (Sep 5, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> UNF, HAWT D00D. COVERED IN MY OWN SCENT. THEN I COULD RUN UP AND START HUMPING LEGS.
> 
> 
> UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNFFFFFFF


YAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Monak (Sep 5, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> wat.



Unless it is morning wood you should not be able to piss through an erection , and if you can do so with out trying then it means the little valve that you have between your boys and your bladder is broken.  Never force yourself to take a piss when you have an erection.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 5, 2008)

Monak said:


> Unless it is morning wood you should not be able to piss through an erection , and if you can do so with out trying then it means the little valve that you have between your boys and your bladder is broken.  Never force yourself to take a piss when you have an erection.



I call "old wives' tale" on this without an article giving a scientifically sound basis for your claim.  It's never been a problem for me.


----------



## Monak (Sep 5, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> I call "old wives' tale" on this without an article giving a scientifically sound basis for your claim.  It's never been a problem for me.



It's common medical knowledge that you have a valve that shuts off the flow of urine when you have an erection , to allow for the passage of sperm and prevent you from pissing when you climax.     If you can piss without straining hard while you have a full erection then the valve is not functioning properly and can lead to prostate problems and incontinence later in life.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 5, 2008)

Monak said:


> It's common medical knowledge that you have a valve that shuts off the flow of urine when you have an erection , to allow for the passage of sperm and prevent you from pissing when you climax.     If you can piss without straining hard while you have a full erection then the valve is not functioning properly and can lead to prostate problems and incontinence later in life.



The "valve" you're referring to is the internal urethral sphincter, and it's actually to prevent retrograde ejaculation, not to prevent urination during ejaculation. Also, the keyword here is FULL erection, and in most cases if you have to urinate badly enough you'll lose enough of your erection to be able to do so.


----------



## Kimmerset (Sep 5, 2008)

What's with all the hatin' on foreskins? ;_; It's just a piece of flesh that your parents decided not to cut off.


----------



## Monak (Sep 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> The "valve" you're referring to is the internal urethral sphincter, and it's actually to prevent retrograde ejaculation, not to prevent urination during ejaculation. Also, the keyword here is FULL erection, and in most cases if you have to urinate badly enough you'll lose enough of your erection to be able to do so.



Yes retrograde ejaculation is another problem it does help to prevent , along with preventing unrine from making its way into the prostate and causing even more problems.  Though a failure or weakening of it most commonly causes urination at climax.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 5, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> What's with all the hatin' on foreskins? ;_; It's just a piece of flesh that your parents decided not to cut off.



Kimmserset has a foreskin?


----------



## Kimmerset (Sep 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Kimmserset has a foreskin?



Why yes, yes I do. Does that interest you?


----------



## Takun (Sep 5, 2008)

I like foreskin D:


----------



## darkdy50 (Sep 5, 2008)

lots of foreskin lovers, iv never seen one myself, not to many people have the, there "unsanitary" or something, says docters, i think that if we're born with them, there suposed to be there


----------



## Kimmerset (Sep 5, 2008)

They're not unsanitary if you shower like a normal person. >_> 

Still don't really get why it grosses some people out, considering it's more natural than not having foreskin. o.o


----------



## darkdy50 (Sep 5, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> They're not unsanitary if you shower like a normal person. >_>
> 
> Still don't really get why it grosses some people out, considering it's more natural than not having foreskin. o.o


thats what i say about it,


----------



## Takun (Sep 5, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> They're not unsanitary if you shower like a normal person. >_>
> 
> Still don't really get why it grosses some people out, considering it's more natural than not having foreskin. o.o



You are a skunk therefore your opinion on sanitation and smell is rendered invalid! >:C


----------



## Kimmerset (Sep 5, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> You are a skunk therefore your opinion on sanitation and smell is rendered invalid! >:C



Nuuuuuuu! But I apply deodorant everywhe-! ...Nevermind.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 5, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> Why yes, yes I do. Does that interest you?



Only if it's yours. <3



Kimmerset said:


> They're not unsanitary if you shower like a normal person. >_>
> 
> Still don't really get why it grosses some people out, considering it's more natural than not having foreskin. o.o



Most of them just look weird. :\


----------



## Kimmerset (Sep 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Only if it's yours. <3


XD What's so special about mine?




> Most of them just look weird. :\


I think the same could be said about a lot of circumsized penises.


----------



## Nylak (Sep 5, 2008)

I'D TAKE A SHEATH.

...Wait.


----------



## Kimmerset (Sep 5, 2008)

Nylak said:


> I'D TAKE A SHEATH.
> 
> ...Wait.



OMFG, RUN! SHEATH-GINA!


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 5, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> XD What's so special about mine?
> 
> I think the same could be said about a lot of circumsized penises.



Dunno. Apparently you're sexy or something?

Yeah, that's true, most penises look pretty gross. :\


----------



## Takun (Sep 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Dunno. Apparently you're sexy or something?
> 
> Yeah, that's true, most penises look pretty gross. :\



Is mine gross? =/


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 5, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Is mine gross? =/



You're a cat, all of you is gross.


----------



## Nylak (Sep 5, 2008)

All (human) penises are gross. 

_But then, I'm a gay female, so I'm a litle biased. o__o;;_


----------



## Kimmerset (Sep 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Dunno. Apparently you're sexy or something?



I dunno.  I very well could be and not know it. D:


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 5, 2008)

skunks ARE sexxeh :3


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 5, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> I dunno.  I very well could be and not know it. D:



Could be. I don't really know what you look like.


----------



## KypDurron23 (Sep 5, 2008)

NAFFY said:


> EVERYONE WHO WANTS A SHEATH IRL:
> 
> TAPE YOUR DICK TO YOUR WAIST
> 
> ...


 
Lol. That reminds me of an episode of Red Dwarf...


----------



## Takun (Sep 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You're a cat, all of you is gross.



;_;  I'll be a Tamaskan for you=C


----------



## Kimmerset (Sep 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Could be. I don't really know what you look like.



Once upon a time there was a pic of me in the picture thread.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 5, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> ;_;  I'll be a Tamaskan for you=C



wof wof <3



Kimmerset said:


> Once upon a time there was a pic of me in the picture thread.



I avoid those threads like the plague nowadays. Even if it was a while ago, I probably didn't see it. Even if I did see it, I don't remember.

Naked pics, please.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 5, 2008)

0.-.0  Wow, Kimmerset is popular in here.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Sep 6, 2008)

If you think about it, every aspect of the human body is disguisting. And I'd have expected someone to brooch this subject much earlier than this. :roll:


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 6, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> If you think about it, every aspect of the human body is disguisting. And I'd have expected someone to brooch this subject much earlier than this. :roll:



I've got no problem with most of the internal or external functions functions aside from the way that some certain areas look. And also poop. :| That's gross.


----------



## Jarz (Sep 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> And also poop. :| That's gross.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 6, 2008)

Even so.


----------



## VGJustice (Sep 6, 2008)

If everyone jumped off a bridge, would that make it sexy?

... wait, I think I screwed that up.


----------



## Takun (Sep 6, 2008)

Apples don't poop. >.>


----------



## Nalo (Sep 6, 2008)

i dunno if id do it or not


----------



## Jarz (Sep 6, 2008)

just visualize the skin of the apple as the placenta, the meat (dont know how is this called) is the omniotic fluid and the seed is the fetus =P so they segregate substances like every other living thing


----------



## Lukar (Sep 6, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> Don't be hatin' the foreskin.



Amen to 'dat. xD


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Sep 6, 2008)

Wow, I missed a lot here...Kimmerset has a foreskin?


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 6, 2008)

No, because just a sheath would look silly and it wouldn't work right with pants.


----------



## Kimmerset (Sep 6, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> Wow, I missed a lot here...Kimmerset has a foreskin?



Jesus Christ, everyone's interested in my foreskin.


----------



## Takun (Sep 6, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> Jesus Christ, everyone's interested in my foreskin.



DOES IT FEEL LIKE SKIN?!


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Sep 6, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> Jesus Christ, everyone's interested in my foreskin.



More interested in what it's attached to ~<3


----------



## Takun (Sep 6, 2008)

ITT Kimmerset gets raped by furfags D:


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 6, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> Jesus Christ, everyone's interested in my foreskin.



I started another trend.



Takumi_L said:


> DOES IT FEEL LIKE SKIN?!



Technically it's not the same as the rest of your skin, so not really.



nameless_ermine said:


> More interested in what it's attached to ~<3



Oh, you.

I saw him first.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Sep 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Oh, you.
> 
> I saw him first.



I know where he lives. OwO


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 6, 2008)

I know where everyone lives.


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Sep 6, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> Jesus Christ, everyone's interested in my foreskin.


Sickos. >.>


----------



## Kimmerset (Sep 6, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> ITT Kimmerset gets raped by furfags D:



Jesus, I'm screwed. ;_;


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 6, 2008)

...what about foreskin now? <.<


----------



## darkdy50 (Sep 6, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> Jesus, I'm screwed. ;_;


quiet litaraly =^_^=


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 6, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> Jesus, I'm screwed. ;_;



In more ways than one. 8)



darkdy50 said:


> quiet litaraly =^_^=



**QUITE LITERALLY

You ruined the joke. >:C


----------



## Kimmerset (Sep 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I**QUITE LITERALLY
> 
> You ruined the joke. >:C



B'AWWWW!!! >: (


----------



## Midi Bear (Sep 6, 2008)

Jonnaius said:


> Whats wrong with foreskins?
> 
> I'm kinda glad i got to keep mine....


Fungus can grow under it.. piss and cum can stay under it and get smelly.. it rolls back too (the thought of my dick skin rolling back = puke). Really, it disgusts me. I'm glad mine was removed at birth. Besides, I don't see the evolutionary purpose of a foreskin. They do like.. nothing. Hmm.. I could just be thinking it's gross because I never had one past the first couple of days of my life.



Monak said:


> If you can pee when you have an erection there is something wrong with your plumbing.


I know, I figured it was implied that you couldn't pee with an erection. Apparently I didn't make it obvious enough. Sure, you can just about AIM with one, but to pee...


----------



## Takun (Sep 6, 2008)

1.  Get dick hard
2.  Wait and let it soften a bit
3.  Aim
4.  ????
5.  Piss


----------



## AlexInsane (Sep 6, 2008)

No, I wouldn't want one.

It would look weird on a human. >>; And I'd probably get fleas.


----------



## Midi Bear (Sep 6, 2008)

If I gotta go, I gotta go! I don't want to be bursting for the bathroom, get to one, get a boner, wait and then piss. It'd be the worst feeling in the world to have to do that, so I think I'll pass it up.


----------



## dietrc70 (Sep 6, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> Fungus can grow under it.. piss and cum can stay under it and get smelly.. it rolls back too (the thought of my dick skin rolling back = puke). Really, it disgusts me. I'm glad mine was removed at birth. Besides, I don't see the evolutionary purpose of a foreskin. They do like.. nothing. Hmm.. I could just be thinking it's gross because I never had one past the first couple of days of my life.



When I was surfing in very cold water, or jogging into the wind in Chicago during the winter, I discovered one of the reasons males are born with foreskin.

It prevents frostbite in a very sensitive area.

Being circumcised is not that great if you are outdoors a lot in very cold weather.  This may be why it seems most common among Jews, Moslems, and many Africans--all of whom have historically lived in warm climates.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 6, 2008)

And have historically not had the best personal hygiene. :roll:

Also, no it doesn't, you're full of shit. That little flap of foreskin is going to do nothing towards frostbite prevention or even towards keeping the head of your penis warm.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 6, 2008)

dietrc70 said:


> This may be why it seems most common among Jews, Moslems, and many Africans--all of whom have historically lived in warm climates.



The reason they do circumcisions is simple hygiene (or lack of it).  They don't have the luxury of daily showers in some places, or didn't in the past but the tradition held over the years.


----------



## bane233 (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm already circumcised, so hell yes!!


----------



## Kimmerset (Sep 6, 2008)

A vote for yes is a vote for abstinence.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Sep 6, 2008)

Wouldn't it be better if nobody had to be insecure about size in the shower? Just a thought.


----------



## Kimmerset (Sep 6, 2008)

Why would they be insecure in the shower, but not anywhere else?

Edit: D'oh. I just got it.


----------



## Midi Bear (Sep 6, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> Wouldn't it be better if nobody had to be insecure about size in the shower? Just a thought.


That's actually one of the first things that popped into my head. Ha.


----------



## fireguardiancoty (Sep 6, 2008)

Of course I would.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 6, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> Wouldn't it be better if nobody had to be insecure about size in the shower? Just a thought.



Or, you could just wait until everyone else is done and gone before taking your shower.  'Nuff said.


----------



## AlexInsane (Sep 6, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Or, you could just wait until everyone else is done and gone before taking your shower.  'Nuff said.



Only a wussy would do that.

Besides, if you're in high school gym, you can't just wait around for everyone to leave if you've got classes to attend.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 6, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Only a wussy would do that.



Pssh, whatever.  Public showers are barbaric.  If the grunting idiots from the football team wanna use them, fine.  But there isn't a snowball's chance in HELL I will take a shower with someone else in eyesight.

My PE/gym class was in the last class period of the day, so I could and did take advantage of that.  Though I rarely got dirty and sweaty enough to actually require something besides a face-and-underarm splash and scrub.

(Seriously though, would dividers and curtains be so much to ask? God DAMN I hate not having my own private space to enjoy a decent shower.)


----------



## Midi Bear (Sep 6, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Or, you could just wait until everyone else is done and gone before taking your shower.  'Nuff said.


Or perhaps ENZYTE! The _natural_ male enhancement!

Oh, and my high school doesn't make us shower after gym. We just have aerosol poisoning from the 50 or so deodorant cans in the room.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 6, 2008)

I don't think girls can have a sheath... Soooo.. yeah, no.

By the way, I googled "foreskin" and "smegma," and..* ;.;*


----------



## Tycho (Sep 6, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> Or perhaps ENZYTE! The _natural_ male enhancement!



You DO know that Enzyte thing is a complete crock, right?


----------



## Midi Bear (Sep 6, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> You DO know that Enzyte thing is a complete crock, right?


Oh hell yeah, hence my immense sarcasm.


----------



## Kimmerset (Sep 6, 2008)

Nargle said:


> I don't think girls can have a sheath... Soooo.. yeah, no.
> 
> By the way, I googled "foreskin" and "smegma," and..* ;.;*



I played no part in that. >_>


----------



## Nargle (Sep 6, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> I played no part in that. >_>



Still *;.;*


----------



## Takun (Sep 6, 2008)

Haha, what Easog said is the exact reason I vote yes XD.  Then only you're partner would know^_^.


----------



## Jarz (Sep 6, 2008)

Nargle said:


> By the way, I googled "foreskin" and "smegma," and..* ;.;*



your decency just died


----------



## Midi Bear (Sep 6, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Haha, what Easog said is the exact reason I vote yes XD.  Then only you're partner would know^_^.


Anybody else ever tried looking at penis size demographics, working out an average and then measuring your own to see how it compares in an attempt to get rid of the insecurity?


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Sep 6, 2008)

I guess it's not much of an issue for anyone past High School anyway.



Takumi_L said:


> Haha, what Easog said is the exact reason I vote yes XD.  Then only your partner would know^_^.


[Just to clarify, I am Easog.]



Midi Bear said:


> Anybody else ever tried looking at penis size demographics, working out an average and then measuring your own to see how it compares in an attempt to get rid of the insecurity?



Meh, I could honestly care less about size. It's one of those things that only your partner needs to know, IMO.


----------



## Takun (Sep 6, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> Anybody else ever tried looking at penis size demographics, working out an average and then measuring your own to see how it compares in an attempt to get rid of the insecurity?



TP roll test go!  (lol)

But yes, I'm sure most have.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 6, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> Anybody else ever tried looking at penis size demographics, working out an average and then measuring your own to see how it compares in an attempt to get rid of the insecurity?



been there, done that.  It doesn't work very well.



			
				nameless_ermine said:
			
		

> Meh, I could honestly care less about size. It's one of those things that only your partner needs to know, IMO.



Or one of those things you dread your partner finding out about.


----------



## Takun (Sep 6, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> been there, done that.  It doesn't work very well.
> 
> 
> 
> Or one of those things you dread your partner finding out about.



Hell 4 inches and up you seriously are fine if the person loves you.  Microdicks (and I mean MICRO not SMALL) are the ones who won't get any.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Sep 6, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Hell 4 inches and up you seriously are fine if the person loves you.  Microdicks (and I mean MICRO not SMALL) are the ones who won't get any.



Something you should know...


----------



## Takun (Sep 6, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> Something you should know...



*bonk* silly...


----------



## X (Sep 6, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Hell 4 inches and up you seriously are fine if the person loves you.  Microdicks (and I mean MICRO not SMALL) are the ones who won't get any.



........those poor Asians.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Sep 6, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> ........those poor Asians.



Not necessarily...


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 6, 2008)

still say yes


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 6, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> Wouldn't it be better if nobody had to be insecure about size in the shower? Just a thought.



The problem is that there's more variation in size between flaccid penises than there is between erected penises. There's really no way to tell how large a penis will be just by looking at it flaccid.



Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Pssh, whatever.  Public showers are barbaric.  If the grunting idiots from the football team wanna use them, fine.  But there isn't a snowball's chance in HELL I will take a shower with someone else in eyesight.
> 
> My PE/gym class was in the last class period of the day, so I could and did take advantage of that.  Though I rarely got dirty and sweaty enough to actually require something besides a face-and-underarm splash and scrub.
> 
> (Seriously though, would dividers and curtains be so much to ask? God DAMN I hate not having my own private space to enjoy a decent shower.)



This.



Tycho The Itinerant said:


> You DO know that Enzyte thing is a complete crock, right?



Technically it does what it's supposed to. While it doesn't actually increase the size of your penis, it DOES make sure your corpora cavernosa and corpus spongiosum fill to their maximum capacity with blood every time, so that you always achieve maximum erection.



Midi Bear said:


> Anybody else ever tried looking at penis size demographics, working out an average and then measuring your own to see how it compares in an attempt to get rid of the insecurity?



Who's actually pathetic enough to do that?

Oh wait, all of you. 8)



nameless_ermine said:


> Something you should know...



fuckin' bol


----------



## Kirbizard (Sep 6, 2008)

I was going through my email updates, noticed a new topic, and the first thing I thought off was "Wait, without a sword? <(>.o)^"

Then I noticed it was a topic update from Fur Affinity; that's when I realised... <(._.)>


----------



## Bambi (Sep 7, 2008)

> Unless it is morning wood you should not be able to piss through an erection , and if you can do so with out trying then it means the little valve that you have between your boys and your bladder is broken. Never force yourself to take a piss when you have an erection.


 
I pee'd regularly with full erections. Not a problem to this day.


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 7, 2008)

Bambi said:


> I pee'd regularly with full erections. Not a problem to this day.



me too... seriously


----------



## Hakijagu1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Yup. As long as it wasn't surgical. ;P That's kinda sick.

And to all those who are on the topic of how to piss? Take a look at yer dog sometimes, you dolts.
But to have a sheath just without all the antropomorphism would be just wrong.
If i was gonna have a sheath, i'd want a tail, and fur, and everything else. It'd just looks wierd without it.


----------



## Hakijagu1 (Sep 9, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> me too... seriously



I seriously CANT and if i did i'd probably hurt myself.


----------



## TamaraRose (Sep 9, 2008)

female no sheath for me... tho muzzle ears tail and paws  would be  cool along with fur all over


----------



## Darkou (Sep 9, 2008)

Nah, i'm good like that, glad to be uncut.
But, fuzzy balls and fur around it... ^^


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 9, 2008)

Hakijagu1 said:


> Yup. As long as it wasn't surgical. ;P That's kinda sick.
> 
> * And to all those who are on the topic of how to piss? Take a look at yer dog sometimes, you dolts.*
> But to have a sheath just without all the antropomorphism would be just wrong.
> If i was gonna have a sheath, i'd want a tail, and fur, and everything else. It'd just looks wierd without it.



That's a wildly inconvenient way for a biped to take a piss though.


----------

